

Gay marriage: the database engineering perspective (2014) - v4n4d1s
http://qntm.org/gay

======
jon-wood
This is exactly the sort of thing I come to Hacker News for, both entertaining
and thought provoking. If you're on the fence as to whether you want to read a
blog post about database schemata do yourself a favour and give it a look.

------
v4n4d1s
Some of you probably need this soon. Also read this:
[http://qntm.org/support](http://qntm.org/support)

